# Tensed :(



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

HEY EVERYONE!
is 74 an 75 % fine to get admission in a private medical college? :/


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Apply to international islamic medical college islamabad (riphah university) you will probably get in there


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

what is its fee?
admission not started yet


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

yes,,you can get into LMDC


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

how is lmdc ? like the atmosphere and all ? is it too liberal ? :/


----------

